# Zeilenweise Datei überschreiben ?



## Speedkill (25. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

 Also mein Problem besteht darin daß ich in einem Shellscript drei IP Adressen auslese und diese nun in eine schon bestehende Datei schreiben möchte. Jede Zeile soll eine IP beherbergen ( also Zeilen 1-3 ). Das Problem dabei ist das in Zeile 4 der Datei eine IP steht die nicht gelöscht werden sollte.
  Gibt es nun eine Möglichkeit per Shellscript Zeilenweise eine Datei zu überschreiben ?
  Habt ihr andere Lösungsvorschläge ?

  Danke schonmal,
  Speedkill


----------



## 4men (25. Februar 2005)

Hi

ob das so genau geht weiß ich nicht, aber was du machen kannst ist etwas an eine Datei anhängen mit >>. Wenn es jetzt nur 4 Zeilen sind liest du die 4 Zeile mit tail aus und hängst sie an deine vorherigen Zeilen an, welche du dann komplett in die Datei schreiben kannst. Wenn die Datei mehr als 4 Zeilen hast musst du erst die Zeilen insgesamt ermitteln und dann die 3 ersten abziehen und wieder mit tail auslesen. Denke so sollte das dann funktioniern.

mfg 4men


----------



## Speedkill (25. Februar 2005)

OK Danke erstmal, ist zwar nicht die schöne Art, da Lese/Schreibvorgänge auf einer CF Karte nicht gerade schnell sind, aber ich probiers mal so, da es anscheinend wirklich keine andere Möglichkeit gibt.

 Danke erstmal, aber wenn einem von euch noch was einfällt wäre ich für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

 Grüße
 Thorben


----------

